

Scalar Types and PHP - mariuz
http://blog.ircmaxell.com/2015/02/scalar-types-and-php.html

======
iBotPeaches
My concern is with the internal php functions, assuming this scalar typing is
enforced. How does one handle a function such as array_key_exists, or any
function that has a mixed parameter?

Are you left to re-factor your code to explicitly cast each index prior to
use?

